

Ask HN: Starting with Gevent and Ginkgo - beshrkayali

I was recently introduced to gevent and gikngo and I found a couple of good intros. The issue is that they both lack decent documentation. I was wondering if anyone encountered any good advanced tutorials or maybe some examples. I'm not looking for something as fancy as 0mq's zguide (although that would be wonderful), but at least some advanced applicants, methods of use or detailed descriptions.<p>Thanks!
======
denik
Try <http://sdiehl.github.com/gevent-tutorial/>

~~~
beshrkayali
nifty!

thanks :)

